# Bachmann Passanger Car Noise



## Quakersam (Jan 6, 2008)

New to the hobby.  Bought a Bachmann Big Hauler set (ET&WNC) about a year ago, but didn't run it much unil recently.  I notice there is a lot of track noice coming from the passanger cars due to their "hollow box" design.  I was wondering if there isn't something I could put under the trucks to dampen the noise (felt maybe?).  It's not that bad, but if I could dampen it a bit it would help.  Any thoughts?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## GlacierBill (Jan 2, 2008)

What kind of track are you using? What is it mounted to, is it loose or tacked down, inside or out?


 


I have mine on a board in the house until spring when I plan on starting outside, but until then it will be in her. You can baffle the sound using felt, cork, or many other materials, just make sure that the trak is solid to the surface, if it bounces you may derail.


----------



## GlacierBill (Jan 2, 2008)

i almost forgot, that engine is a steamer, make sure that there is not any cloth sticking up where it may get snaged in the workings.


----------



## Quakersam (Jan 6, 2008)

My set is ceiling mountes on plywood.  I also forgot to mention that I bought a few other cars (a tank car, a caboose and a flat car) that I was running until recently.  When I replaced these with the original passanger cars I noticed the noice difference.  I'm quite sure it is a resonating noice within the cars.


Thanks for your comments.


----------



## GlacierBill (Jan 2, 2008)

Check to see if your hangers are secure, also have you only noticed the sound with one car, all passanger cars or all cars?


----------



## Quakersam (Jan 6, 2008)

All the hangers are secure.  The sound is coming from the two passanger cars only.  When I took them down a put the tank car and flat car up, the noise was not there.  I really think the track noise is amplified or resonated by the design of the cars...just a big empty box so to speak.


Thanks for your comments.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Are they the lighted cars? The lighted cars have metal contacts that ride on the flanges of all 8 wheels. They make an irritating noise


----------



## Quakersam (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks, but these are the unlighted cars. Guess I'll just have to get use to the noise...not that it's that bad, just louder than other cars. Thanks again.


----------



## GlacierBill (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the same set and was running mine along with some boxcars. I did not notice any differance, but i did have a thought, if you have run the passanger cars more then the others why not try swapping the trucks, it could be something in the truck or wheel that is causing the noise


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Greetings Quakersam, 

My six J&S Bachmann cars do resonate as do do all my boxcars. As my track is on ballast on the ground it is not problem and does in fact lend itself to a fairly realistic sound of train movement.   This is probably more noticeable with stock having metal wheels.
As your railroad is suspended, and has a timber board base you will get resonance; the is a principle with many musical instruments. 

There are quite a few railroaders who have your system and may well have experienced your problem: I hope they will advise you.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Does the car have Plastic Wheels?  You might convert to metal Wheels.    Also can you put something in the car?   Do you know anyone who does Quilting?  Put some batten in from a quilt. Or  a wad of  insulation.  The pink stuff.    Try that and see if  it gets quieter.  Of course you might be able to see that stuff from the windows But try  it any way  Lastly  add more weight.   Just a little.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

A lot of noise is generated by the B'mann wheels, which are not polished at the factory to remove the small pits in the treads. (The noise then reverbrates inside the boxy cars, as you noticed!) 

Two things you can try. Replace the wheels with some turned steel whees from Sierra Valley or similar. Or, if you have the equipment and experience, take the wheels out, spin them in something (lathe, drill clamped in a vise, drill press, etc.,) and hold emery paper or similar on the treads to smooth them out. The first options is easier, the second is less expensive.


----------



## Quakersam (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks, all. Have a few things to think about and try. I like the idea of adding insulation to the cars and since mine are ceiling mounted you won't see it...if I do it right. I'm also going to try to polish up the wheels since I do have a small hobby type lathe. The noise really isn't that bad, but as Peter said, the noise reverbrates inside boxy cars (I've noticed the same noise on my box cars). 

At any rate...thanks to everyone, you've all be a great help and I do appreicate it.


----------

